# Sully and Ninja Chillin'



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Just some phone pics. 





























__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content











__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content























































Sully is the siamese, Ninja is the black kitten, 6 months old now!


----------



## estelle58 (Feb 28, 2006)

:heart:heart:heart


----------



## ndiniz (Jun 29, 2009)

Looks like they both like (or love) each other!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Look how cute! There's nothing cuter than a cat laying on its back, showing his belly for all the world to see.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I love buddy pictures! :grin:


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Aww, they are best friends.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Too cute! They look really beautiful together. :love2


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

They are best buddies. I'm so glad they have each other! (though sometimes I think Sully wishes Ninja had an off switch)


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Ninja PM'd Cleo earlier today. 

_Someone_ needs a new signature so _someone else_ won't feel left out.


----------



## Annie99 (Oct 7, 2010)

Just a few!! LOL
very cute


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Marie, I was hoping he hadn't noticed. darn. Off to the drawing board!


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Ninja is only 6 months old??? Wow! Has he gotten big or what?!


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

^^I know right! He's a giant kitten! He can't sleep on my face anymore without smothering me!


----------

